# Small agility brag



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Today Kit earned her very first Q in open! :whoo: It was a NADAC touch-n-go (TNG) run, and I even tried a bit of creative handling out there, with success.

We also earned jumpers outstanding and hoopers titles today. Two more regular Q's and one more tunnelers Q for our superiors there! We'll have a go at those in two weeks.

Chances continues to elude us, but today we missed it by one stinking dropped bar.:doh:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats! Way to go Kit! ( and you too) ... sorry about the bar.  Maybe next time......


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations to you both!!!!! 

I hope you taught that dropped bar a lesson afterwards!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Woohooo!! Congrats


----------

